# Cost of flatbed for 3/4 ton truck ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I'm trying to get some idea of the cost of a flatbed for a 3/4 ton pickup . The bed on my truck is dented and it'll run about 2k too fix . Not interested in the really , heavy beds like welders use , rather a strong but lighter weight bed . I use to keep up with the prices but haven't checked in a couple of years . thanks , fordy


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

My freind made one out of wood for about 300. he did a littile bit of welding to make brackets for the bolts to go into but otherwise it was just bolted to the frame.he painted it and he was done. plankes ran with the truck if that makes sense.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

redwall said:


> My freind made one out of wood for about 300. he did a littile bit of welding to make brackets for the bolts to go into but otherwise it was just bolted to the frame.he painted it and he was done. plankes ran with the truck if that makes sense.


................Thanks , I'm not really in a position too build one at this time although I may wait until I take a vacation and fabricate one then . , fordy


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

We got a used steel one (professionally fabricated) for $700. 
But they tend to be pretty common in my area, so I don't know if that makes a difference...


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

You might look for a complete bed. I see them around occasionally and in junkyards. Sometimes they have good beds that were taken off a wrecked truck or people pull them off for utility beds or flatbeds. They won't be cheap but they'd be far less than 2 grand.

Back when I was 16 I had a 78 ford F-250 that was in great shape except for the bed which was rusted away. I hunted around and actually found a Ford Bed sitting in a farmers barn on saw horses. He'd taken it off to install a stake bed for cattle. I paid a whole 200 bucks for it. Brand new and not a scratch on it.


----------



## ozark mike (Apr 20, 2008)

hey Fordy,, i don't know where you are at, but if you are close to Arkansas, i have one that i would not turn the dogs loose on you if you offered me 400.......steel frame around wood floor......mike


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

These folks build a good flatbed. Everything from plain jane flatbed to highly specialized applications. Contact the company for pricing of flatbeds.
P.S. sometimes they sell slightly used/scratched beds.
P. P.P.S. if you click on "Dealer Base" selection in menu, it will provide franchised dealer nearest you.

http://www.economymfg.com/truckbeds.php


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

My first question is why are you replacing a bed for dents? My next question would be that 2k figure, doesn't sound like you've shopped the junkyards or classifieds.

Used flatbeds are common at auctions and such for a few hundred dollars.

You say you want light weight, so you equally might want to consider making your own out of lumber. It can work quite nicely.

Were I to actually bother making a flatbed, I'd be sketching out how to make the sides come off like a stake bed, or preferably swing out and stop and swing all the way down.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

These people make really nice flatbeds for various uses: http://www.bradfordbuilt.com/ I'm not sure of prices , but think you can get a plain bed for somewhere in the $750 range. A good flatbed makes a lot more sense than a beat up rusted out regular bed.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Thanks for all the good advise . I'm going to make make some big dents in my Mastercard bill over the next two months then I'll start looking for a bed . I may end up having to try and build one myself if I can't find one too my liking . , thanks , fordy


----------

